# Bulk buy



## Stefan960823 (29/10/20)

Good day guys and girls. I am new to the vaping comunity. I just want to find out if there is anywhere that i can buy e liquid in bulk? My brother in law said he used to buy from vapemix supplies but seems like they closed down. Is there any other suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/10/20)

Are you referring to concentrates, etc? In which case most places like Blckvapour, Flavorworld, Bossvape, etc. offer sizes of 50ml or 100ml on a number of their concentrates and PG, VG and nicotine are available in bigger sizes as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (29/10/20)

@Stefan960823 I see that you're in Limpopo. Calling @BumbleBee of The Vape Guy in Tzaneen. Perhaps he could assist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

